# Powderymildew



## kasgrow (Oct 26, 2009)

What organics do you use for powderymildew? In the past I have used store bought sprays. I have used a sulpher burner but that is not an option since my plants are in flower. I am lowering my humidity and I am thinking that a spray of lemon juice and water might be good since it will change the ph of the leaves. I just have to research what ph powdery mildew likes.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just recently had his problem on my last grow, mix 1 part milk, to 10 parts water and wipe your leaves down with this solution and it will stop the mildew
in its tracks    good luck


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 26, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> mix 1 part milk, to 10 parts water


I hear skim milk leaves less residue with less chances for mold. green luck!


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 26, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I hear skim milk leaves less residue with less chances for mold. green luck!


Right on thanks. I just found that powder mildew loves an acid environment so the lemon juice won't work.


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 26, 2009)

I just found that neem oil works.  I am going to give that a try since I already have some.


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 28, 2009)

compost tea works wonders as well as enzyme products.milk also works but if you use distilled water or r.o. and 1 teaspoon of plain organic yogurt per qt. you would be way better off.

keep in mind that it is very hard to combat p.m. once it is seen it is in the actual plant.like a systemic mold.if you can control it long enough it will go dormant and weaken within the plant itself.as this happens the plant builds immunity to the problem going on.p.m.plant gets stronger,mold gets weaker,but never really leaves.just goes weakened and dormant.

a good natural enzyme for compost tea or just enzyme tea is a high quality beer bubbled in a tea fashion.beer is enzyme.

p.m. is like herpies.it's the gift that keeps on giving unless you have treatment.no i do not have herpies or p.m.lol.

hope this helps.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Kas, wassup man? How's the Rom?

Ok, so I have been using this stuff lately and so far it has kicked serious butt.

Dutch Masters Zone and Dutch Masters penetrator. $50 to $60 bucks out the door. This stuff is making a lot of noise in the fight of PM, considering it was not built for this purpose.

You can use this until day of harvest (supposedly) with no ill affects. Spray the leaves, buds, stems, everything.


----------



## FUM (Dec 1, 2009)

Some where, someone was saying that proper magnesium and calcium mix in your growing soil would fight the PM. Did anyone else see this??? Peace out


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2009)

FUM said:
			
		

> Some where, someone was saying that proper magnesium and calcium mix in your growing soil would fight the PM. Did anyone else see this??? Peace out



I can tell you this is not true. I add dolomite lime and epsome salt in my soil, and add cal/mag as a supplement, and I have powder mildew.


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 1, 2009)

hXXp://www.organiclabs.com/organic_labs_home_lawn_garden_organocide_product.htm

this organic spray is the best stuff on the market. Only thing that will eradicate the spores. Spray veg plants with 2oz per gallon dillution. Soak plant and let sit for 5 min. Then spray with distilled h2o. for plants in bud mix 3 oz per gallon in a bucket with a sponge and wipe down all leaves. 

It works. The fish smell will go away in 5 to seven days and on top of the killing power it will foliar feed your plants and act as a great leaf shine. You will be amazed.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 4, 2009)

SM-90

Sulfur burner.


----------



## FUM (Dec 4, 2009)

I used "SERENADE" OMRI listed, Agra Quest. It says good for "Organic" grows. I used it this summer and I only lost a couple of little nuggets. Duly note, that you may see no powerymildew but it lives on for up to 2 months. You must keep up a close watch out, cause BLAM it's there again. Good hunting. PEACE OUT


----------

